# Recommend a picture framer in York please



## janeb (May 22, 2011)

Need a couple of pictures framing and looking for a good but not stupidly expensive framer in York. Any recommendations


----------



## redsnapper (Aug 7, 2011)

Gillygate Framing is the place I'd suggest you're looking for, it's on err, Gillygate (town centre).


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2011)

The Red House Antiques building does framing - good job but not sure on price.


----------

